# ERRATA - 6 Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Geotechnical



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

Just one item to share here

Page 58. Problem 54 Solution. I'm thinking L/6 should be repalced by B/6.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 13, 2012)

Depending on which Edition and Printing number you have, there are dozens of official errata on PPI's site for the 6 Min Sol (Geo).

http://powertopass.ppi2pass.com/EMARS/addErrata/searchErrata.jsf

However, I don't see anything for Page 58 Solution 54.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 15, 2012)

I have the latest edition and printing.


----------

